# THC Bomb & Afghandalf, DWC, first hydro 1/27/08



## lax4wm (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, welcome to my first grow journal.

We have here two fine specimens from Marijuana-seeds.nl.

*The Bomb *is the first image (hopefully female) she is about 1.75 inches tall and has been in the bucket for about 10 days now.  She received 1/4 strength BC Grow/Boost 3 days after sitting in the bucket, and a week later (today) half strength.  If you look closely looks like she has some mutationor something...almost like insects got to the leaves..but it seems to have just grown that way.  It is nothing I am TOO concerned about and feel confident her new growth will be healthy.  What really excited me was for the first time today I looked and underneath the net cup i saw some beautiful roots hanging below! All of which were 1-3 inches beneath the cup so they should be fairly large. Really sweet.
*
The afghani *was only put in the bucket 4 days ago and will start 1/4 strength BC Grow/Boost tomorrow.  I hope you all stay tuned, I'll have new pictures up in about a week.  Ghani is the second picture and is currently sporting the ever so trendy dome 

PS I am "baby" sitting for a buddy of mine those more advanced solo cuppers are 5/7 White Widow also from Marijuana-seeds.nl and the other 2 are some kind of "haze" a friend got from a friend.

Lets hope everything goes smoothly:smoke1:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks good man!!


----------



## Syke (Jan 27, 2008)

looks good bro
gonna watch this one
"the bomb" looks like a mystery plant
i have growing currently


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2008)

hey man... looks like yer off to a good start.

tell me... have you used the BC products before?... I just picked some of their stuff up yesterday and was wondering what you thought of it?

the nutes I was using has become difficult for me to obtain, so I decided to give this stuff a try. Any comments would be appreciated.

good vibes for ya, man...


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 27, 2008)

Syke: Yea I really feel like THCB is a mystery plant so many threads about people wondering what its all about, I'm really excited to be an early tester.  I hope yours goes well.  If you are ever in this thread please post an update i'd love to hear about it.

Vancourver Guy! lol, Heres what I can tell you about it as this is my first time using it as well.  My friend at the water store  was using it at the time claimed it worked fine he said he didn't notice much different between this stuff and GH.  He noted that the BC tri-pak is all organic and PH Buffered. Which is good for me because right now i'm working with litmus paper no digital ph reader...I am treading lightly.  Experience wise:
When the thcb was first put in the bucket, i feel like growth really slowed...i blamed it on the plant focusing on growing a root system, I had heard that plants will sometimes do such a thing like put most energy into rooting if it really needed it when in most times it would do say 50/50 roots/vegetative growth.  Anyway, the 1 week of 1/4 strength nutes, is responsible for the entire growth difference you can see between that Bomb and Ghani....the Bomb looked like the ghani only about 7 days ago.  Bottom line...I don't have much trial and error with it but my first trial had the plants responding quite pleasantly.  I hope that helps, its about everything I know pertaining to the stuff.  THanks for the Vibes.


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 28, 2008)

Took some measurements today, the bomb is only 2 inches tall but has a wingspan (leafspan? width?) of 6 inches:holysheep: , with the ghani weighing in at a whopping...... .55 inches. he's just a little guy:baby:

Both have been fed for the week, the bomb really seems to be liking Grow/Boost combo.


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 30, 2008)

Major weakness is that the 400 Watt MH you see in that image is gone =(....12k worth of CFL Lumens are comin today, 8000 lumens @ 5,000K, and 4,000 lumens @ 6500K.  Until they get here babies are under a 250 watt hps :sniff:

**EDIT** WOOOOT Bulbs came today, no more 2700K for my veggin babies 8)


----------



## gangalama (Jan 30, 2008)

Goodluck With Evrything!!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope you enjoyed week one...if anyone is interested i'd be more than happy to upload pictures more frequently.  My plan was once a week just so I can see a fair amount of change.  :watchplant:

Well I have changed THCB's water, it's tap from the tub unfortunately, I use instructions that came with technaflora goods, using the 750ppm guided amounts, I have finally gone to full strength (the first two weeks were 1/4 and 1/2).  I hope she responds positively.

THCB is SO FAT, she is 2.5 inches tall, 10 inches from leaf tip to leaf tip(wide)!!, Sorry I forgot to take an image with the tape measure next to it, but you'll just have to take my word for it :hubba:.  I didn't get the best pic of secondary growth but considering how little light my secondary sites are receiving they are growing quite well.  You can see how little light they are getting because the first sets of leaves are so fat.  The root growth looks great (they are actually bigger than in the image, image is about 3 days old)



I wonder sometimes how sensitive to light the roots are, when moving the buckets lid between buckets (part of my water changing process) the roots are exposed to my 13w lamp in my room, i try to protect is as much as possible from the grow lights.

Good ol'Ghandalf could be making me happier right now.  I started him at 1/4 str for 600 ppm..so approximately 150ppm, and I think he was a little too young.  Some signs of nute burn, although I am a newb when it comes to diagnosis so, please any input is really appreciated.  I took pictures to show the small amount of yellowing/brown leaf tips, It looked minor I really wasn't worried about it, however the first leaf set has brown spots on it, you can see in the image...idk is that more nute burn???  Anyway tomorrow when his bucket gets changed I decided I am going to keep it at 1/4 str because of this reaction.  


I know its alot to read but what can I say, I only get to talk about my babies once a week!

Please feel free to talk about anything here, as discussion and questions helps everybody learn =p.


----------



## Syke (Feb 3, 2008)

*looking good so far
updates more often would be nice,
really want to watch this one
hope everything goes good
to me it doesnt look like nute burn at all
they all look very healthy*


----------



## mero (Feb 3, 2008)

they look fine to me!
keep us updated 
oh and good luck  

hehe


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 4, 2008)

Syke said:
			
		

> What Are You Waiting For?
> 
> Keep It HYPHY!



lol, are you from the Bay Area Syke??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2008)

*Everything is looking good so far. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost of energy.   Good luck with the grow. *


----------



## Syke (Feb 4, 2008)

yes
indeed i am from the Bay
the best place in the world


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 4, 2008)

I know someone else from the bay area on a different forum (not mj related).  He loves the place too.  Only he thinks he's ghetto when he's not.  Was just wondering.  He gets great med grade herb over there...heres a shot of some purple urple or GDP


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 4, 2008)

THCB doesn't even look like MJ to me, funny thing is my friend is growing same strain same company, similar lighting, and it started out the same as mine but is growing like most mjs would..


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

Started to LST today will show in pics tomorrow!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey everyone time for the weekly update.

As you can see my THCB looks a little funny right now, I just started tying her down..and roughing her up:hubba: last night.  So please excuse the awkwardness.  I am a big fan of the LST and am new to it so any suggestions please send my way.

THCB is the thickets fullest plant I have ever grown, and she just loves the nutes gonna put her abov 800ppm at next bucket change see how she likes it right now she is at 750ppm.

Afghani is just starting to catch up, last night he really showed some growth and I am hoping his roots are really starting to develop.

Here are some pics hope you like the poses


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 10, 2008)

I am thinking about adding the 250 HPS on top of all these bulbs, what do you guys think??  Is it worth it since it's not the "proper" spectrum?  I feel like it could either be worthless, or really helpful one or the other because of the amount of lumens this thing puts out i figure it will help, lemme know what you think.


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good, best of luck I will be watching for updates.


----------



## Syke (Feb 11, 2008)

hey lax4wm
bad news,
our possible strain in common
turned male on me...
im still gonna grow him outside tho.
how u have better luck with urs.
im gonna try to harvest mine for seeds.
=]


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh GNOES!!
Hey, I hope he's healthy if what they say about its yield and commercial properties is true you might be able to get a decent cross too!, you should try to collect and store some pollen...not that I know the first thing about breeding.  =\ Wish I had someone to compare with though, what is your other strain again?


----------



## Syke (Feb 11, 2008)

i have Afgahn Goo
and more purple =]


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 15, 2008)

Syke said:
			
		

> hey lax4wm
> bad news,
> our possible strain in common
> turned male on me...
> ...



Hey Syke...I think we are in the same boat...damn =\:fid: I loved how she was filling out, the LST made her grow like crazy.  

Well how about some _*MOJO *_for our other babies 

http://la.gg/upl/Balls_2.jpg


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 15, 2008)

looks great man, hope everything comes out for ya!!! i personally grow in soil medium, which is choosen and prefered by me, maybe after i truely get good, then i'll try my hand at others, i have tried and done it before, i jsut dont like it. lates man.


Dc


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

I`m likin the looks of that thcb!! Hope *SHE* turns out 4ya!!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 18, 2008)

Still recovering from depression from that bastard in my garden.  However we must appease the masses 

Got a Widow Clone taking root as we speak hopefully it'll be healthy enough for a transplant soon.

Here are the pics, enjoy!


----------



## Syke (Feb 18, 2008)

everything looks great
keep it up.
did u throw out ur male or are keeping for seeds?


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 18, 2008)

Syke said:
			
		

> everything looks great
> keep it up.
> did u throw out ur male or are keeping for seeds?



I didn't throw him out yet, but i can't keep him for seeds =\, I'd really like to collect and store the pollen till next year or so (dont' even know if it can be held for that long) but yea I don't have a separate room to flower him and I need to have 2 females in those current buckets, the widow is looking healthy!! 
I'll try to get pics of the dyi aeroponic cloner i made, pretty pleased with myself only took about 20 minutes and a couple bucks.

Fingers XXX Crossed for the ghani to be female!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for all comments up to this date, today marks the last week of vegging. 

I am sorry I have not been able to get pictures of the clones I have sitting, but 5 days in I checked and still no roots through the cubes =\. However I am hopeful because they look perfectly healthy....well after we looked at the roots one of them started drooping hardcore...I don't know why, maybe you do? but I think it'll bounce back.

Since I am unsure if THCBomb is truly a male or not and I am still hopeful that it could be female, I have started putting it on 12/12 to confirm/deny it's male status before I rip it up and try transplanting this WW clone.

The Afghani is on her fourth week of vegging as of yesterday.  She is being fed at 900PPM now:banana:.  Today I topped her and started LST.  For the Topping all I did was cut out or kinda plucked out the newest set of growth that was coming out of the stalk, you can see in the pictures before and after the cut.


Below are the before pictures enjoy.  I can't think of anything I am currently concerned about but if you see anything please! don't hesitate to tell me or give me your input.

Unless it's about my sub par mylar setup because I am in the process of amending that.


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 24, 2008)

Annnnnnnnd After


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

cant belive i missed this journal for so long! damn bro that is one sexy *** plant..

carful with that LST shes a thick one.. just LST then wait about 3 days to a week and LST again by then she should be used to it... so and so forth..


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 24, 2008)

here are some pictures of the clones..the pix aren't great my friend took them as i left hte cloner at his place because they are from his widows.

What you see is a tupperware container, 2 rockwool cubes, the clones sitting in them, the tupperware is filled to about .5-1 inch below the rockwool with a superthrive/distilled water combination with an airstone connected to a pump outside of the tupper.  The sickly one has been that way since we lifted the lid to check for roots.

!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 24, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> cant belive i missed this journal for so long! damn bro that is one sexy *** plant..
> 
> carful with that LST shes a thick one.. just LST then wait about 3 days to a week and LST again by then she should be used to it... so and so forth..



Thanks greg, you're right that ***** is stiff as a hickory.  I'll be taking my time with her.  Girls don't like it when you move too fast :hubba:


----------



## sillysara (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking Great!!


----------



## lax4wm (Apr 10, 2008)

They were both males and I haven't posted because I am bitter but mostly because I have no pictures, I mentioned starting a clone earlier in this journal.  I rescued that ***** and she is lookin GOOD, only prob is she had no time to veg because school ends soon and i gotta get oooout.  Anyhow if I ever manage to get any pictures i'll put em up.  They were beautiful males before i had to kill them!!!:hairpull:.


----------



## jibba069 (Jun 21, 2008)

put it in there the more the better. what kinda light it hps or mh.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 19, 2013)

lax4wm said:
			
		

> They were both males and I haven't posted because I am bitter but mostly because I have no pictures, I mentioned starting a clone earlier in this journal. I rescued that ***** and she is lookin GOOD, only prob is she had no time to veg because school ends soon and i gotta get oooout. Anyhow if I ever manage to get any pictures i'll put em up. They were beautiful males before i had to kill them!!!:hairpull:.


 
  i only buy feminized seeds..it would kill me to have to kill half my plants (males) at 2 feet tall..so worth the extra couple bucks..jmo


----------

